# I got a taste for sum hot sauce.



## Julie Bunny (May 23, 2008)

One time me silly hoomen put hot sauce on all the baseboards and stuff. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I loved it. It was kinda boring before thanks. Anyone of you out there like the hot stuff? The hoter the better. Julie Bunny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*Dat new hoss dey have in da barn eats dat stuff like it were nanananos. He does dis thing where he bite da stall wood and sucks in air. Day say it calleded cribbing an it like drugs for horsies. Day don't likes it when he do that so Auntie woman puts dat hot stuff on it... he lick it off then do the sucky thing again! HAHA!*

*Cwovabunny*


----------



## bunnytoes (May 23, 2008)

Yah, the hot stuffs goooooooooooooooood. Mommy now puts it on my chew toys sometimes. Yummy! But I aint no hos. Not crazy about hay. Hay is for hoses.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 25, 2008)

Hi guyz, Dutchess here. He, He...you don'ts like hay?! :happybunny:Are you sillee or somethin? I thinks you are makin a joke.

And, what is this, buns dat like da hot sauce? I nevwer tried it. But maybe I should....I wonder if dat Mommy would lets me.


----------



## bunnytoes (May 25, 2008)

Hi Dutchess. Me moommy put the hot sauce on stuff she don't wan me to eat. I showed her. The hot stuff is real good. You need to ask you mommy for some. Maybe I will put the hot stuff on the yucky hay.


----------



## bunnytoes (May 26, 2008)

I do eat hay when dah is all tha is but only the long pieces. My mommy she gives all the broken hay to da homelss bunnies and buys me new long hay. It is okay but sure would be goood wit da hot stuff.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 1, 2008)

*bunnytoes wrote: *


> Hi Dutchess. Me moommy put the hot sauce on stuff she don't wan me to eat. I showed her. The hot stuff is real good. You need to ask you mommy for some. Maybe I will put the hot stuff on the yucky hay.


HA HA on the Mommy!! She shouldn'tna twied to keeps you from eatin whats you wants!!


----------



## Julie Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

I really love the mint in the gardon. It is yum yum and makes me breath fresh. Mommy loves minty kisses.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 2, 2008)

OOO, I will have to ask me Mommee to let me twy some of dat. It souns very good! Me Mommee likes minty stuffs, too.

:bunnydance:


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

dat mommy of yours sounds like my tracy!!! she is crazy like dat toos, specially wit dat bitter apple stuff cause i likes to chew the moldings on the walls!!! and she sprayed dat stuff and i didnt like it but now i smells it and i say YUM YUM and i bolt for it and chew even MORES!!! 

these mommies dese days...dont they know we gonn chew what we wants to!?

Nemo


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 14, 2008)

OOh my mommhy mades me some of the hots 'tuff and put it on the stuff she didn' want meh to chew buh I was like mmmmmmmmm hot suce tastes good! and I chews evewyfing up but then she told me bad and put soap on it and was like ewwww ...soap tastes liek...m....soaps, so I stopped buh now i gets a bitta hots suce when I been good :bambiandthumper


----------

